# 26w or 36w pc



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ahsupply 26w or 36w pc for riccia? in a 10 g


----------



## zubin5i0 (Dec 18, 2004)

i would pick 36w pc.. or even more..riccia demand alot of lighting.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

People have found out that you need more light for smaller tanks, and less light for larger tanks. But what type of plants are you trying to grow in this setup?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

riccia hairgrass javamoss and aquatic clover.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

36 Watts. I don't think you'll be happy with the growth with the 26 watts. My hairgrass grew too tall with 2.5 wpg.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ok then ill use ada pc 36watt 8000k then.


----------

